# modprobe r8169 failed

## lulin

 :Rolling Eyes: 

大家好，我的网卡是realtek的，在内核编译选项里将其作为module编译，生成的r8169.ko在正确的路径下，

但是现在执行modprobe r8169报错：

 *Quote:*   

> mii: exports duplicate symbol generic_mii_ioctl (owned by kernel)
> 
> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'r8169': Exec format error
> 
> 

 

但是如果直接用insmod /lib/.../r8169.ko是可以的。

请教大家。

谢谢！

----------

## lulin

暂时没办法，只好编到内核里去了，大家知道的告诉我下啦。  :Razz: 

----------

